# TIM THOMAS speaks the TRUTH!!



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

How do you spell FUGAZY????

K-E-N-Y-O-N M-A-R-T-I-N



> An extra on the scene informs me Nene and Kenyon Martin, on opposite sides, had been battling for turf and respect for some time - neither is a center, thus the starting four spot is up for grabs. Meaning, they weren't about to keep their hands to themselves. The usual infuriating pushin' and shovin' ensued each time either one tried to establish inside position. Suddenly Martin reverted to brutal form of a few years ago. He spun around on Nene, recounted the eyewitness, and punched the 6-11, 260-pound Brazilian, hitting him square above one eye, opening up a gash that necessitated stitches. Teammates prevented further bloodshed. Temporarily. Nene is far too bad to the bone to let Martin get away with a sucker punch.


If that true,That guy is a total PUNK:upset:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

1. That's old.

2. It's from the post, they like to put their own biased spin on things.

3. Nene was excessively elbowing K-Mart. Martin apologized after.

4. Where were you when KG hit Rickert?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Where were you when KG hit Rickert?


ummmm..i was in the minny forum expressing my feelings on KG's punk attitude,just like I expressed them in the NJ forum....

I dont remember TT calling KG Fugazy...do you???


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmm..i was in the minny forum expressing my feelings on KG's punk attitude,just like I expressed them in the NJ forum....
> ...


1) What the hell does Tim Thomas have to do with either of these guys?

2) Fugazy means fake. How does that make any sence at all? Kenyon Martin is fake? Tim Thomas was just trying to sound hard, and in doing so made an *** out of himself by repeating the same word over and over again. Must have watched Donnie Brasco right before the interview.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I dont remember TT calling KG Fugazy...do you???


I don't remember TT backing up his words either. This isn't the first time TT has talked smack and done nothing, ask each of his teammates in Milwaukee.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> What the hell does Tim Thomas have to do with either of these guys?


Ill go real slow for you......

I posted about the Kenyon incident with Nene..TT had a run in with Kenyon and the whole "FUGAZY" thin began..

Rashidi brought up "Rickert and KG,and asked "where was i then"..

TT plays for the knicks.He called Martin not KG fugazy..

I was being a wise *** when I said..."I dont remember TT calling KG Fugazy"...

So in my own way I was asking Rashidi.."What the hell does Tim Thomas and the Knicks have to do with either of these guys"...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I don't remember TT backing up his words either


What are you suggestiing??? Steel cage match??? A fight at Pride?? K1?? UFC???


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> What are you suggestiing??? Steel cage match??? A fight at Pride?? K1?? UFC???


Playing game 4.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the guy didnt recover for 3 months...

this is TIMS BIG year,and you heard it here first


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> the guy didnt recover for 3 months...
> 
> this is TIMS BIG year,and you heard it here first


Tims big year? I highly doubt it. He'll have an average TT year. You heard it here first.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

As long as TT hangs out on the perimeter...its all good.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

R star,whats your version of Average....and dont forget,he doesnt take alot of shots


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i am saying all his numbers will be up at least 20-35 percent


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i saw a newspaper article saying tim wants to fight kenyon in a boxing ring, not on the nba court where his teammates can seperate him after one punch.

lets get don king and get it started.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> i am saying all his numbers will be up at least 20-35 percent


Around what he got on his best years with the Bucks. Not out of this world, not bad, just good solid numbers. No ASG consideration numbers, but good numbers none the less.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> the guy didnt recover for 3 months...
> 
> this is TIMS BIG year,and you heard it here first


No, I've actually heard that many times before. Years ago.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

well,ill be the first one who is right







> THOMAS CHALLENGES MARTIN: Martin, then with New Jersey, and New York forward Tim Thomas got into a verbal war during last season's playoffs. During media day Monday, Thomas challenged Martin to a boxing match.


kenyon punked out


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Actually...*

I heard it from you last year.....and then he went all marshmellowy on you). I want you to practice this, Truth....Alpha knows all...Alpha knows all. The rest are all pretenders.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

So when Thomas breaks out, does that mean he will finally be as good as Keith Van Horn?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

If the NBA only played three quarters and no playoffs I'd like keith too.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If the NBA only played three quarters and no playoffs I'd like keith too.


and if you got four points for hitting the backboard really hard and not drawing iron,Ild like shandone too...


----------

